# Gaggia Titanium Won't switch on!



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Argggghhhh! I have a customers machine in the bench. I was sent to me because it wouldn't come out of the cleaning program. Having taken the machine out of the box and and plugged it in, nothing happened. I've had the covers off and found that the 3v battery on the control board was dead. Probably the cause for the original fault, I.E. not holding it's memory and thinking it still needs cleaning.

I had the meter on the machine: The Switch works and is showing 240V. There is power to all the AC components and none of the DC fuses are dead. And I'm showing 240V feeding the board. Still when I switch it on there are no signs of life. No heating, no brew unit movement, no lights, no noise no nothing! Is there a 240V fuse anywhere?

Is there something I'm missing? It's as if there should be a separate DC on/off switch on the front! I've pressed/held every button but nothing!

Any idea?

Lee


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Did you put a new battery back in to close the circuit?


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah. I haven't soldered it to the holder yet but its nice and tight and making the contact.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Update: The transformer seems to be dead. I have 240V in and should have 9vdc out but there is NAAAAATHING!

New board time me thinks!

Lee


----------

